# Trembling Mouse. Possible Seizure



## Demonic Hope (Jul 1, 2013)

Last night I went to get my pet mouse Lee for his playtime and I noticed he was hunched up in the corner and when I picked him up he was trembling. My room is kept about 76 degrees so I didn't think he could be cold. I put him in a box with lots of tissues and put a heating pad on low under half of it and within ten minutes he was acting perfectly fine and running around.

This afternoon I walked into my room and as usual he came out to say hi and I petted him and turned around to grab something and when I turned back he was on his back with his legs in the air twitching. By the time I got the top off his tank he was fine and I picked him up and he was trembling again and very clingy. If I tried to put him down he'd squeak and try to climb back onto my hand. So I held him for about five minutes and the trembling stopped. And he started wandering around and acting perfectly fine just a little clingy. Which really isn't odd for him. He loves to be held.

What could be happening?

He's about 3 months old and I got him from a feedstore and he was bred as a feeder mouse. He's a PEW.

Any advice? I can't take him to the vet til Friday when my Dad gets paid.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

It does sound like seizures. Unfortunately there's not much you can do, but maybe your vet can if they are good with mice.
Make sure everything he needs is on ground floor and that there's nothing he can fall from in case he has a seizure while he's climbing.


----------

